# Candida Albicans HCPCS code



## SuganyaManivel (Jun 26, 2019)

Need suggestions about the below one. 

Is it appropriate to bill J3490 (Unclassified drugs) or need to bill J3590(Unclassified biologics) for Candida Albicans injection.

Thank you.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 26, 2019)

It likely depend on the NDC?

I see Candida Albicans Skn Tst Antgn SOLN under J3490
I see Candida Albicans Extract 20000 PNU/ML SOLN under J3490


----------

